# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Kulki, białe grudki w piętach (foto)

## adlu22

Witam, szukałam już sporo w sieci, ale nie znalazłam nic konkretnego. Proszę o pomoc, mam na piętach pod skórą takie białe grudki, kulki, które po całym dniu pracy na nogach trochę bolą i wyglądają nieestetycznie. Czy możecie mi powiedzieć co to jest i do jakiego lekarz się z tym udać? Byłam u jednego dermatologa, poza maścią, która nic nie pomogła efekt wizyty zerowy...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, szukałam już sporo w sieci, ale nie znalazłam nic konkretnego. Proszę o pomoc, mam na piętach pod skórą takie białe grudki, kulki, które po całym dniu pracy na nogach trochę bolą i wyglądają nieestetycznie. Czy możecie mi powiedzieć co to jest i do jakiego lekarz się z tym udać? Byłam u jednego dermatologa, poza maścią, która nic nie pomogła efekt wizyty zerowy...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



A dużo soli jesz? Siostra mi kiedyś powiedziała, ze to od tego.  Nie wiem ile w tym prawdy...

----------


## siwy3013

Mam od niedawna to samo ,skora gładka zadnej grzybicy -bardzo dbam o stopy,przy nacisku pojawiają się takie kuleczki miękkie.
Co to jest i jak to leczyc?

----------


## Przemek221221

mam pytanko wczoraj zobaczylem u mojeje zony to samo co masz na zdjeciu czy juz wiesz co to takiego szukalem w sieci cos na ten temat ale nic konkretnego sie nie dowiedzialem dzieki.. :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

guzki piezogeniczne

----------

